# sport



## dezzylapeste

Hello,

I have been to Cairo sport club, it's the one beside sheraton near zamalek, have asked for the membership but they told me that they have 6 months membership beginning in july, the prices have not been fixed yet and I have to call again in june.

Have you got any idea.

the gezira club offer membership for 2200 USD the husband and 175 for the wife, it's too expensive for me, I wonder were can I do some sport around zamalek for reasonable price, especially swimming as I have some troubles with my back.

Any advices would be welcome, I'm also looking for female sport partner, I'm 31 and mother of a son of two and half.

Thank you for reading me


----------



## Egyuk

dezzylapeste said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been to Cairo sport club, it's the one beside sheraton near zamalek, have asked for the membership but they told me that they have 6 months membership beginning in july, the prices have not been fixed yet and I have to call again in june.
> 
> Have you got any idea.
> 
> the gezira club offer membership for 2200 USD the husband and 175 for the wife, it's too expensive for me, I wonder were can I do some sport around zamalek for reasonable price, especially swimming as I have some troubles with my back.
> 
> Any advices would be welcome, I'm also looking for female sport partner, I'm 31 and mother of a son of two and half.
> 
> Thank you for reading me


Hello

I realize how difficult - and expensive - it can be to find a decent place for sports when you are not a member in one of the sports clubs around Cairo. And also finding a sports partner - I like playing tennis but finding a partner to play with is difficult!

I may suggest you look for a Gym you can join on pay as you go basis. Even if it may cost more per session but you only pay for actual use. If you plan to go regularly many times a week you may opt for the 6monthly membership.

For swimming, I am not aware of many Gyms with a pool but most Hotels will have a health club with visitors access to the swimming pool also with pay as you go basis. 

A thought came across my mind, be friends with a member of one of sports clubs : Cairo, Gezira or AlAhly- all in Zamalek area, and they can let you in as an acompanying guest then use the sport facilities you need inside!

All best wishes - and hope your back gets better!


----------



## Egyuk

And let us know how it goes!


----------



## dezzylapeste

*thank you*

thank you for your reply, actually I have no friends enrolling in such clubs in Zamalek, i'm here since august and till now still searching for my swimming pool, the one in the hotels are just for fun and small in general, and the staff keep looking at you which I don't appreciate, an olympic or semi olympicwimming pool became a dream for me.
thank you for your help I will let you know if any news


----------



## DeadGuy

dezzylapeste said:


> thank you for your reply, actually I have no friends enrolling in such clubs in Zamalek, i'm here since august and till now still searching for my swimming pool, the one in the hotels are just for fun and small in general, and the staff keep looking at you which I don't appreciate, an olympic or semi olympicwimming pool became a dream for me.
> thank you for your help I will let you know if any news


Hi there,

Universities got Olympic pools, almost a free access for students (A stupid fee that don't usually exceed 10 EGP for students) And as far as I know anyone can use it, just the fees going a bit up (Something like an extra 5 or 10 EGP ;I'm talking about the university where I used to study and the one I'm studying in now, which are both not in Cairo ), I dunno where are facilities like those are in Cairo, but probably will be easy to find out if you ask the security guys at the university gates.

As for the sports partners, you'll probably be better off alone lol

Good luck


----------



## Beatle

dezzylapeste said:


> thank you for your reply, actually I have no friends enrolling in such clubs in Zamalek, i'm here since august and till now still searching for my swimming pool, the one in the hotels are just for fun and small in general, and the staff keep looking at you which I don't appreciate, an olympic or semi olympicwimming pool became a dream for me.
> thank you for your help I will let you know if any news


Hi 

I struggled to find a pool that I could use, so I ended up going to a couple of the gyms/fitness studios in Mohandiseen instead. I used one in Platinum mall and I found a studio which did dance/yoga/pilates classes in Mohandiseen. I also used the Marriott pool from time to time when I needed a swim although it was expensive to do so and someone mentioned that they might not let you have day entry anymore. The pool there is quite big though compared with other hotel pools.

I have a feeling there's an olympic size pool in Heliopolis although not sure if that would be too far for you.

If you manage to find an affordable pool, let me know!


----------



## Egyuk

Beatle said:


> Hi
> 
> I struggled to find a pool that I could use, so I ended up going to a couple of the gyms/fitness studios in Mohandiseen instead. I used one in Platinum mall and I found a studio which did dance/yoga/pilates classes in Mohandiseen. I also used the Marriott pool from time to time when I needed a swim although it was expensive to do so and someone mentioned that they might not let you have day entry anymore. The pool there is quite big though compared with other hotel pools.
> 
> I have a feeling there's an olympic size pool in Heliopolis although not sure if that would be too far for you.
> 
> If you manage to find an affordable pool, let me know!


Can you give me an idea on the gym of Platinum mall. Size, equipment, prices...etc? It is close to where I live when I'm in Cairo and it is nice to have an "expert's" opinion before giving it a try.

Thanks


----------



## Egyuk

dezzylapeste said:


> thank you for your reply, actually I have no friends enrolling in such clubs in Zamalek, i'm here since august and till now still searching for my swimming pool, the one in the hotels are just for fun and small in general, and the staff keep looking at you which I don't appreciate, an olympic or semi olympicwimming pool became a dream for me.
> thank you for your help I will let you know if any news


You're welcome!

I know there is an olympic size pool recently built in Al Gezira Youth centre- just besides Ahly club. Not sure though if it started functioning. I'll see if I can get more up to date information on this.

I agree it is annoying to have staff or others insist on watching a lady in a swimming pool. You may ask for ladies only days, specially in a public pool not used to many ladies using the mixed day.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Egyuk said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I know there is an olympic size pool recently built in Al Gezira Youth centre- just besides Ahly club. Not sure though if it started functioning. I'll see if I can get more up to date information on this.
> 
> I agree it is annoying to have staff or others insist on watching a lady in a swimming pool. You may ask for ladies only days, specially in a public pool not used to many ladies using the mixed day.



That is the pool directly in front of me... there was a huge opening day where people queued for hours to get in and have a look around... I have never seen anyone in it since, but on saying that is looks lovely.


----------



## lukas

I am a member in the Gezira sport club and I swim 3 times a week. So if you want to join just post a message. They have an olympic and half-olympic pool.


----------

